

Tell HN: Sun, Sand and Startups - networking in NYC on July 22nd. - kristiandupont
http://sunsandandstartups.eventbrite.com/

======
gsiener
Arg! I keep barely missing these (flying back into town later that night).

I've been hanging out in nyc while trying to get connected. Seems like the Ace
is a popular spot, but where else should I be co-working to meet people?

------
kristiandupont
I would love to meet with fellow HN'ers!

Also, there will be another one in Barcelona soon, I will post it here as
well.

------
BentOleJ
Wish I could be there

